# So funny I just had to share



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

Bear with me, my poor husband (who doesn't share my love and awe of goats) gets sick of hearing my "funny goat" stories - so I would like to share this one with you all - I was a little late getting to the stable this morning to feed and check on everybody before work, and for some reason the whole herd (haha that sounds way better than it is I currently have 7 goats) was at the bottom of the pasture as far away as they can get from the stable - well when herd-coqueen Sophie saw me coming the look of surprise on her face was priceless - did you ever see a goat with those big eyed - "whoops I was hosed" looks. It was priceless! Anyway she did her job - sounded the alarm and all of the goats were up at the pasture gate before I ever got there! I just love my goats!:lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL yep I love those expressions! The element of surprise! I love it when the neighbors cat comes through the pen, they all run like they are being chased by monsters, stop, turn around, ears pricked, eyes wide, as still as a statue except for their heads turning and looking. Makes me laugh every time! Once a friend was over and thought a dog or something might have gotten in the woods... I said nope, it's the cat lol

My favorite though... our big red Nubian/boer doe Ithma. Once in a while she'll let out a big sneeze followed by a loud, fart! Everyone takes off running for their lives...even Ithma LOL!!! Then they all stop, turn around, ears pricked, eyes wide looking to see where those loud, scary noises came from!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I have 20 does 2 bucks and 14 laying hens on my farm. The farm is 32 acres that surrounds my business which is 12 acres inside 6' chain link. No one is there much on the weekends besides me in the morning to feed. The goats are protected by 4 strands of electric fence. I have a few adventurous does that will escape just to go a few feet outside the fence. If I am late on the weekends there will be 2 or 3 younger does outside the fence, when I start up the driveway and they realize it is me, they sprint, dive thru the fence, stand very casually, and look at me like.......oh hey your here. They are like children with cookie crumbs on their face. I think, they think, that they are really fooling me! That's what I love about goats, more so than other farm animals. I believe the goats allow us to do things for them, but they do not see us as intellectually superior. The goats have us ( farmers ) trained and on a schedule. With most domesticated livestock it's the other way around. Sometimes I will do something stupid like hit my thumb with a hammer or raise up unto something, and I swear that my older wiser does almost look at me as if they are disappointed in me. It is rather humbling.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..they keep a smile on our face dont they!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :laugh:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

When my goats are startled or 'see something'.. They give that little snort sound...my 19 year old daughter started to do the same when she sees something (someone) creepy. Now all of her friends know the signal too....ha ha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I LOVE GOATS!!! They keep me sane sometimes... What about y'all??


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Russell


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I almost quit watching when Dani's dragon scorched that herd of goats!


Russell P. Hammonds


----------

